# Brush tees - legal??



## Sandwedge

Hey are brush tees legal to use??? it says they are approved and conform to usga and royal and acient golf rules - but does this mean they are legal? can any pros wiegh in here?


----------



## stevel1017

Yes they are legal. I'm not a pro, and I don't use em, but I do know that they are legal.


----------



## cbwheeler

I found one on the golf course a few weeks back. I hit one drive with it and it was an absolute bomb. Haven't used it since just because it looks so stupid lol. I can't imagine a tee having any significant effect on ball flight...


----------



## Sandwedge

*bombs away*

yea - they do look a tad funky - but I hit one on my round today. my drives average a pretty steady 280-290 and I hit the brush tee ball 305. hit another the same distance give or take a few yards.. I like em' just wanna make sure I am not not using anything illegal. they seem to remove sidespin fromt he ball. i normally hit straight or a fade - but the brushies seemed to make the ball fly really straight


----------



## 300Yards

Speaking of removing sidespin..I saw some anti-slice tees once..I din't buy any, but I thought that was humorous..I wonder if they actually work? It looks like they could be used for anti-hooks too. Reminded me of a squash paddle..


----------



## stevel1017

Now those are not legal


----------



## cbwheeler

I'm just waiting for someone on tour to bust out a brush tee. Also waiting for them to break out a 7-wood with a ladies shaft in it.


----------



## Sandwedge

*ha*

thats funny Cody - but - your a pro - are they legal as far as you know?? if so why dont you see them on tour?


----------



## cbwheeler

I honestly don't know the answer to that. I'll have to check the rulebook on that one.


----------



## cbwheeler

Here's my take, but I'm not a rules official so I don't know for sure. The rules state when the ball must be placed in the teeing ground on a tee; a tee is defined as:

Tee
A “tee” is a device designed to raise the ball off the ground. It must not be longer than 4 inches (101.6 mm) and it must not be designed or manufactured in such a way that it could indicate the line of play or influence the movement of the ball.

If there is anything on the brush tee, i.e. a logo, etc, that may help indicate the line of play, if the entire brush-tee exceeds 4 inches, which the large one actually might (not sure), or if the brush of the tee is deemed to influence the movement of the ball, it is illegal. You could actually argue the latter because I actually believe one of the marketing angles of the brush-tee is to get better contact decreasing spin, allowing for more carry and straighter shots.

There is nothing I could find about the tee in the current rules or decisions. Either way, I see no tour pros using these, so I would assume they have some kind of USGA rules violation or they just don't believe they work.


----------



## stevel1017

found this
"QUESTION: If the new brush tees are legal, why aren't the pros using them? Bill from Oregon 

PRUITT: Bill, I guess the professionals are not seeing the big advantage of using the brush tee. You better believe that if they thought it would help they would be using them."
source : PGATOUR.com


----------



## Foster4

First of all a common flaw with the brush tee is that you cannot change the height of the tee or adjust it. You do not have alot of room to manipulate like a wooden tee. Brush tees go into the ground till the flat piece hits the dirt so you always have the same height tee. But sometimes you want it shorter or higher depending. Yes i know they have different heights etc. But i know the shortest one is still not a good par 3 tee...Good players just want the ball barely sitting on the tee almost like it wasn't on a tee at all. Cannot do that with a brush tee. Brush tees are not very versatile so thats the main reason many good golfers will not use them. That and they don't wanna get laughed off the first tee lol.


----------



## Sandwedge

*interesting*

thanks guys - so far though it seems that if you like the brushies and wanna use em' you can. I need to use different tee heights for certain shots but not all shots. I for one liked the way the tee feels. as far as getting laughed off the course - let me say this; I think a long straight bomb of a drive flying 280 + yards is enough to shut most people up when it comes to be laughed of a tee. And if they wanna say it's because you used your 'special little tee' - then just throw them your tee and ask them to hit the same shot. That may very well get them laughed off the tee.


----------

